# Good online Orchestration, Arranging or Composition Courses?



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

New to VI, but am super excited-- seems like a wonderful bunch of folks! I am considering a Berklee online degree to study composition, arranging and orchestration. The degree would be approx. $20k for me, and am wondering if anyone can recommend other online courses or programs that might be a good fit. I am attracted to Berklee because of the way the information is presented step-by-step, with assignments and a logical progression toward specific goals. 

Hoping there are other resources out there-- thanks so much in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jun 8, 2021)

can't recommend EIS highly enoguh! https://equalintervalsystem.com

227 lessons from a private tutor. Of course you can stop at anytime.


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

laurikoivisto said:


> can't recommend EIS highly enoguh! https://equalintervalsystem.com
> 
> 227 lessons from a private tutor. Of course you can stop at anytime.


Thanks! Have you done this yourself? What would you say are some of the main advantages?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jun 8, 2021)

yeah i graduated few months ago. There's lot and lots of good stuff in the course but the most important thing i got was the complete awareness the whole time what you can do and how to keep the sound balanced. It all comes from being aware that the intervals of the chord are always present. That is also tightly tied to a good line writing! 

Here's few of my works



Lauri


----------



## jim2b (Jun 8, 2021)

I second EIS, but I also recommend ScoreClub.


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

laurikoivisto said:


> yeah i graduated few months ago. There's lot and lots of good stuff in the course but the most important thing i got was the complete awareness the whole time what you can do and how to keep the sound balanced. It all comes from being aware that the intervals of the chord are always present. That is also tightly tied to a good line writing!
> 
> Here's few of my works
> 
> ...



This is really great work! Did you do the sound design yourself for the sci-fi scene? I especially liked the cue behind the flying/drinking from the pond sequence-- reminds me of 40s MGM musical ballroom scoring tilted 10 degrees toward Stravinsky. Very cool! If you have a mailing list, I would like to keep on top of your stuff. Thanks for the response, as well.


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

jim2b said:


> I second EIS, but I also recommend ScoreClub.


This looks great-- this thread really reinforces that if you dig a little deeper, there are a lot of cool programs out there that aren't Berklee or Full Sail University.


----------



## robcs (Jun 8, 2021)

laurikoivisto said:


> yeah i graduated few months ago. There's lot and lots of good stuff in the course but the most important thing i got was the complete awareness the whole time what you can do and how to keep the sound balanced. It all comes from being aware that the intervals of the chord are always present. That is also tightly tied to a good line writing!
> 
> Here's few of my works
> 
> ...



Great work. One quick question: what were your composing/arranging skills like before EIS? Just trying to gauge how much of the two samples is EIS and how much is your existing talent


----------



## Gil (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello,
Here are 3 great (imho) resources:

- ScoreClub: Composition/Orchestration/Counterpoint and more by Alain Mayrand.
- Alan Belkin: counterpoint, analysis, harmony, orchestration youtube playlists (Alan also wrote a book on composition).
- Orchestration Online: on Youtube and on web site: also has 2 books on orchestration (links on the site home page).

Hope that helps!

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jun 8, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> This is really great work! Did you do the sound design yourself for the sci-fi scene? I especially liked the cue behind the flying/drinking from the pond sequence-- reminds me of 40s MGM musical ballroom scoring tilted 10 degrees toward Stravinsky. Very cool! If you have a mailing list, I would like to keep on top of your stuff. Thanks for the response, as well.


no mailing list, just the youtube channel.

I didn't do the sound design. Only the music.


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jun 8, 2021)

robcs said:


> Great work. One quick question: what were your composing/arranging skills like before EIS? Just trying to gauge how much of the two samples is EIS and how much is your existing talent


@blakeklondike @robcs I studied EIS 3 years and before the first lesson I did this piece just to see how i've improved after I graduate. https://www.dropbox.com/s/e47wehgm6c08884/lauri_koivisto_before_eis.wav?dl=0


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jun 8, 2021)

Also check the Testimonials section from the EIS website. Big names!


----------



## gzapper (Jun 8, 2021)

I've done a few of the thinkspace courses, and they aren't bad.


----------



## ironmother (Aug 21, 2022)

gzapper said:


> I've done a few of the thinkspace courses, and they aren't bad.


Oh I was looking at those. Do you mind going into a bit of detail regarding what thinkspace offers?


----------



## gzapper (Aug 23, 2022)

The courses have some good info, a lot of it is 'this is a cello, these are the sounds it makes'. 'Now create a string quartet arrangement'. There is some good info but you have to wade through it a bit, depending on your experiences. Some good insights from the 'guest' lecturers as well. If you do the lower priced courses there are no assignments handed in and no feedback, which lessens the value. But it did help me set up a bigger template for my DAW, teach me a few orchestration tricks. 

If you are interested, they do also have sales.


----------



## ironmother (Aug 23, 2022)

gzapper said:


> The courses have some good info, a lot of it is 'this is a cello, these are the sounds it makes'. 'Now create a string quartet arrangement'. There is some good info but you have to wade through it a bit, depending on your experiences. Some good insights from the 'guest' lecturers as well. If you do the lower priced courses there are no assignments handed in and no feedback, which lessens the value. But it did help me set up a bigger template for my DAW, teach me a few orchestration tricks.
> 
> If you are interested, they do also have sales.


Okay thanks so much.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2022)

Before doing Thinkspace, check out Guy Michelmore's YouTube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMHG0rJtVF1LohiP63FJakw

He is one of the instructors there and does a lot of the short courses.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 23, 2022)

Composition / General:









20th Century Orchestral Writing







www.masterthescore.com












Pillars of Compositions


Basics and Beyond




www.masterthescore.com









Home Page - ScoreClub


Golden-age level craft of composition for the modern-day composer. Real training that gets results to write like the masters.




scoreclub.net





Orchestration:








Homepage







the-secrets-of-orchestration.teachable.com





I've bought many, many educational resources over the years. These are the best.


----------



## ironmother (Aug 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Before doing Thinkspace, check out Guy Michelmore's YouTube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMHG0rJtVF1LohiP63FJakw
> 
> He is one of the instructors there and does a lot of the short courses.


His channel is great. Love him!


----------



## ironmother (Aug 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Composition / General:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have also heard great things about score club. Do you mind sharing how it works? I was looking for a place to learn beginner scoring advice, tips, without being overwhelmed. So going at my own pace and cherry picking videos sounds good to me. Do you think that is their target audience then? I'm also on Cubase and *really prefer* when something is taught in my own of choice, obviously :D


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 25, 2022)

ironmother said:


> I have also heard great things about score club. Do you mind sharing how it works? I was looking for a place to learn beginner scoring advice, tips, without being overwhelmed. So going at my own pace and cherry picking videos sounds good to me. Do you think that is their target audience then? I'm also on Cubase and *really prefer* when something is taught in my own of choice, obviously :D


Scoreclub is all done in notation, not in a DAW. It also is not for absolute beginners (you should be able to read notation and have a general understanding of basic music theory) - and is not focused on scoring to picture, but on composition / harmony.


----------



## ironmother (Aug 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Scoreclub is all done in notation, not in a DAW. It also is not for absolute beginners (you should be able to read notation and have a general understanding of basic music theory) - and is not focused on scoring to picture, but on composition / harmony.


Thank you!


----------

